# Birth of the Prophet



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

So according to Google the next public holiday in egypt is the Prophets Birthday on Saturday 4th Feb. Does this mean that the Sunday will be holiday for schools/international companies?

Also with the anniversary of the revolution on 25th January - is there an expectation of a public holiday or something in recognition of this?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts,
Chill


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I assume that the 5th will be an off day.

The 25th? Stock up on food and water and prepare for the worst!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

The 25th has always been Police Day, which is a school holiday. This year, my school has off the 25th and 26th.

Also, be aware that work may be disrupted for the elections on the 29th and 30th of January.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

What I know is that the mid-year holidays start on the 24th, for two weeks, so both holidays are in this mid-year holiday.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

The birth of the prophet isn't a public holiday in Islamic countries. Schools, offices etc should operate as normal.
In fact, as far as I know, it shouldn't really be celebrated by muslims. Maybe a muslim will correct me on this...!!


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

mamasue said:


> The birth of the prophet isn't a public holiday in Islamic countries. Schools, offices etc should operate as normal.
> In fact, as far as I know, it shouldn't really be celebrated by muslims. Maybe a muslim will correct me on this...!!


I have been told (by a Muslim) the Prophet's birthday is a public holiday so most government offices schools etc will have the day off. Also it is celebrated by Muslims, what is the reason that you think it shouldn't?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I read in Aljazeera that the 25th/Jan has been officially been named as a public holiday by the government.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marimar said:


> I have been told (by a Muslim) the Prophet's birthday is a public holiday so most government offices schools etc will have the day off. Also it is celebrated by Muslims, what is the reason that you think it shouldn't?




I was always led to believe that the Prophet's birthday is not celebrated in fact most Muslims don't celebrate their birthday, your educated in western ways Muslim might but other than that no they don't celebrate birthdays.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

mamasue said:


> The birth of the prophet isn't a public holiday in Islamic countries. Schools, offices etc should operate as normal.
> In fact, as far as I know, it shouldn't really be celebrated by muslims. Maybe a muslim will correct me on this...!!


I was thinking exactly the same thing......I'm not 110% whether it's a day off or not, but I don't remember having the day off in the past 4/5 years? So I think it's probably not!

What I can remember is that the "radical" Muslims did not like the fact that people celebrated it, and in various incidents last year, the "tents" where the traditional shaped sweets and so that are made specifically for the occasion are sold were teared down by those idiots, apparently birthdays are a "Western" tradition or something, so the Muslim Prophet's birthday was not to be celebrated!

Wouldn't surprise me if the new Parliament had the calendar issue on their schedule lol


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I was always led to believe that the Prophet's birthday is not celebrated in fact most Muslims don't celebrate their birthday, your educated in western ways Muslim might but other than that no they don't celebrate birthdays.


This information was not from a western educated Muslim.... but going from the reply from DeadGuy it is again something that is coming from the more radical Muslims and not the majority, as it seems to be for most things these days.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marimar said:


> This information was not from a western educated Muslim.... but going from the reply from DeadGuy it is again something that is coming from the more radical Muslims and not the majority, as it seems to be for most things these days.




None of my Egyptian staff celebrate it..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> None of my Egyptian staff celebrate it..


The only thing that i remember about it is that Egyptians are not allowed to be served alcohol on that day......and before anyone jumps in....i know muslims are not supposed to drink but.......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> The only thing that i remember about it is that Egyptians are not allowed to be served alcohol on that day......and before anyone jumps in....i know muslims are not supposed to drink but.......




It's from dusk the day before lol

Yes even coptic Egyptians are not allowed a drink to celebrate


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It's from dusk the day before lol
> 
> Yes even coptic Egyptians are not allowed a drink to celebrate


Have just found this.

Prophet Mohammed Birthday Celebration in Egypt is a major festival of Egyptian Muslims. Celebrated all over the country with same enthusiasm and zeal, it is a public holiday festival.

The Arabic name of Prophet Mohammed Birthday is Moulid An Nabi and is celebrated around the month of May. However the date for the holiday changes every year because Islamic holidays are based on the Hijri calendar. According to the Egyptian culture religious festivals in Egypt that were associated with great religious leaders are known as moulids. According to the Islam, Prophet Muhammad was born in the city of Mecca.

The celebrations of Prophet Mohammed's Birthday in Egypt include parades in the city streets, with lights, feasts, drummers and special sweets. Singing, dancing, music, prayer, children's games, puppet shows, and foods carnival are all a part of this festival of Egypt.

Along with parades and other celebrations the main attraction of celebration is Sufi music played at Prophet's moulid. Prophet Mohammed's Birthday in Egypt is equivalent of Christmas. Streets are bejeweled with lights and two special sweets called hellawayat al moulid are made. People wear new clothes and families get together to celebrate this day.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What about those awful dolls with the net skirts?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> What about those awful dolls with the net skirts?


I know they look awful but they do have a history 


In Abdel Ghani El Nabawi’s book, Moulid Doll, he delves into the philosophy behind the doll, explaining that it could be derived from the idea of Eve, who was born to give life. It is also associated with the source of beauty and kindness, fertility and youth. As he puts it, “it stands for one entertaining chapter of human history and is a symbol of imagination.”

Starting with the moulid doll’s attire, one can see that it reflects the costumes of women during the Fatimid era in Egypt. Since the Fatimids and Abbasids were influenced by the Persians, you can also detect a distinct Persian influence in the design.

The head-turban, narrow waistline, layers of clothes and an excess of frills are typical Fatimid clothes.
The tight vest that fans out into a generous A-shaped dress that covers the doll’s ivory body is a typical Mamluk costume. The colourful paper fans clasped to her back are derived from the feathered fans used by the caliphate. The number of fans adds to the value of the doll. The corsage reflects typical peasants’ clothes and the shimmering golden and silver paper necklaces echo the traditional peasant gold necklace, known as kerdan.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

what I know is that ONLY prophet Mohamed's birthday is celebrated, muslims should not celebrate individual birthdays.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I was always led to believe that the Prophet's birthday is not celebrated in fact most Muslims don't celebrate their birthday, your educated in western ways Muslim might but other than that no they don't celebrate birthdays.


Celebrating Birthdays is not allowed

Islam Question and Answer - Celebrating birthdays is not allowed

What is the evidence on celebrating birthdays,is it allowed in islam?

The evidence in the Qur’aan and Sunnah indicates that celebrating birthdays is a kind of bid’ah or innovation in religion, which has no basis in the pure sharee’ah. It is not permitted to accept invitations to birthday celebrations, because this involves supporting and encouraging bid’ah


----------

